# Platform Wiring option



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

What kind of lights are these? Have any pics? Who made them?


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Orion HBAC2


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

On their website they show plug & play power connection option. Contact them to find specific connectors.

https://www.orionlighting.com/


Oh yeah, how tight are all the flexible cables pulled???


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I assume the slotted holes would be for the factory wiring harness.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

blueheels2 said:


> I assume the slotted holes would be for the factory wiring harness.


Agreed, but that may not be a standard connector. The easiest route may be replacing them with Orion lights. If not plan on going back to the Jboxes & running new stuff. If these connectors break can Orion replace them quickly?


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

All good questions I don’t have answers to. Another day another dollar right.


----------

